# Our Outback Didnt Survive



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

On March 2, our small town of Henryville, Indiana was hit by an EF4 tornado, a hailstorm of softball size hail, and then a EF 1 tornado all within an hour. Sadly to say our outback did not survive. We also lost our truck to pull the camper. Our home was damaged, but repairable. Two more vehicles were damaged but repairable. Our family was in the basement and we all walkedaway without a scratch. God wrapped his arms around not only us that day but our whole community. Unfortunately, there is not a outback dealer in our area anymore. Just last week we purchased a Rockwood 8311SS. It is very nice. So even though we dont own an outback anymore...we will always be an outbacker by heart.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Sorry for your loss but you can always hang out anyway.


----------



## DLAS268ers (Mar 27, 2010)

So sorry for all you have been through, but, the most important thing is that your family came out of it unharmed!! My thoughts are with you.


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

DLAS268ers said:


> So sorry for all you have been through, but, the most important thing is that your family came out of it unharmed!! My thoughts are with you.


X2 here.......... and you said it all for all of us"once an OUTBACKER always an OUTBACKER" Some of the most wonderful people in the world are here and they are a lifetime of friends....even if you never see any of them in person,we always do our best to stand by you.

Happy Camping...Luckylynn


----------

